# Download size Vs Audio Pool Size



## mercury (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm looking at a few ProjectSAM sample libraries as they have a sale on right now. My Mac Studio is on order, upgrading from a Mac Pro 1.1 - so I'm not new to its just that I haven't bought a sample library in years(!) and I actually can't remember the answer to my question (I thought it would fit in here).

Take Symphobia 4 - Pandora 

Audio Pool Size = 140GB (Uncompressed)
Download Size = 74GB

The download size is the size of Pandora on your hard drive - 74GB
The audio pool size is the actual size of Pandora - does that mean I need at 140GB free space on the drive for the initial download?

On the NI NKS page Pandora's download size is listed as 71GB (not sure why it would be 71 and not 74 GB?) and there is no audio pool size info either. 

Thanks in advance - I did see a NI Kontakt help page about how Kontakt compresses libraries but can't find it anywhere.


----------

